# It was a jointless purchase...



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

I had one of these. The Universal motor screamed so loudly that the neighbors wondered what kind of tool from hell I was operating. Now I have an antique National, and it purrs like a kitten with its old AC induction motor.


----------



## Sark (May 31, 2017)

When I got married, Craftsman was a pretty respected brand for tools. In fact, I traded in a huge pile of CorningWare cooking dishes--wedding presents--to buy a set of Craftsman tools which I still am using today, some 50 years later. Now when I'm shopping tools, the only list where Craftsman appears is the 'don't buy' list.


----------



## The_Other_Charley (11 mo ago)

Lesson learned… i more craftsman tools. Too bad, I like red… lol!


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

> When I got married, Craftsman was a pretty respected brand for tools. In fact, I traded in a huge pile of CorningWare cooking dishes--wedding presents--to buy a set of Craftsman tools which I still am using today, some 50 years later. Now when I'm shopping tools, the only list where Craftsman appears is the 'don't buy' list.
> 
> - Sark


If it's any consolation, today's Corningware from China is made with a new recipe, calling for an inferior grade of silica that may explode in your oven. Yes, there's a great rush for vintage Corningware, just as for vintage Craftsman.


----------



## CTMike (Jun 7, 2019)

Charley

Shop Craigslist to redeem your faith in "Craps man". Buy a 10320620. 6" jointer from the 50's.

I bought this from CL and it just purrs…..


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

I am familiar with bench top / universal motor equipped jointers, and have not had the issues you have, BUT… I know since Craftsman got bought up by B&D their quality went the way of B&D as well. I will likely never buy another new Craftsman tool as long as I live. And this coming from a guy with a shop full of Ryobi and Harbor Freight tools, that should tell you something…


----------



## Mike_in_STL (Dec 8, 2016)

> I am familiar with bench top / universal motor equipped jointers, and have not had the issues you have, BUT… I know since Craftsman got bought up by B&D their quality went the way of B&D as well. I will likely never buy another new Craftsman tool as long as I live. And this coming from a guy with a shop full of Ryobi and Harbor Freight tools, that should tell you something…
> 
> - dbhost


Pretty amazing when Harbor Freight overrules Craftsman. I've never purchased any of the power tools because I knew they were bid upon for the lowest manufacture price. Working for Sears in the late 90s and early 2000s opened my eyes big time. Hand tools used to be a go to, not so much anymore either.


----------



## EricFai (Sep 30, 2018)

Thanks for the review. Craftsman tools are definitely not what they used to be back in the 80's and earily. I purchased a Craftsman table saw 1962, last year at an estate auction for $100, purs like a kitten. I did replace the motor last month.


----------



## squazo (Nov 23, 2013)

buy a new one and send the return the old one. I know its theft but, what do you think they did to you. I'm totally fed up with companies doing this to us. Then return the new one within the window return window.


----------



## WoodenDreams (Aug 23, 2018)

I did like the Craftsman brand. Have several Craftsman machines and tools. Like HF, they have good and cheap stuff.

When Sears was having financial difficulty, they sold the Craftsman label. At that time, everybody started to sell the Craftsman brand. Sears, Ace Hardware, Runnings, Fleet Farm, Menards, Lowes, & etc. The warranty seemed to go bye-bye. No one would honor the Craftsman warranty, unless you purchased from them & had a receipt of purchase.

Was ok with me, cause I would still take the tools to Sears for warranty (they had their own repair facility at the store). When Sears closed the local retail store at the mall, I stopped buying the Craftsman brand. *I now consider the Craftsman brand to have zero warranty. Too bad, I felt Sears was a decent tool at one time.*

I feel for your problems with Craftsman.


----------



## Tom0311 (8 mo ago)

Reading what you are all saying makes me glad that I have hung on to and continue to use my Craftsman power tools from the 1970's. My 10" table saw has never let me down and the same for a lot of other Craftsman power tools. That's even after doing all the cuts to make my 1585 sq.ft. barn with full upper floor loft and my 3 car garage with same. And those jobs were after 2001. I've always been ready for her to quit but she still purrs light new. I'm sorry to hear that the brand has gotten so bad.


----------



## Tom0311 (8 mo ago)

hmmmm "like new"


----------



## The_Other_Charley (11 mo ago)

so, i arrived home one day a week or so ago, and lo! what's this? Well, isn't it a new Craftsman planer adorning my front front porch. No note, save the delivery sticker. No request for the old one.

My plan was to disassemble the old one, replace the motor and make it work, after all, isn't that we do… make things work.

Now I have two. Gonna glue them together and make an 8" planer… ha ha…I wish.

Anyway, gonna see if I can fix it, and if so, pass it on to my son who is at the first stage of his wood working hobby; collecting tools. Other than that, I will have a box of spare parts for my new one….

I wonder… how many times can one collect on a warranty? (smug chuckle)


----------



## zandz (Feb 23, 2014)

I think its hard to use any of those small bench style jointers. They just don't have the weight or table length to be much use. Its kinda like using a small bench top planer. The thing vibrates so much its hard to get a perfect cut. I tell people that ask to at least get one of the floor model 6" jointers. They still only have a 48" table but at least they do a better job.

I gave up on craftsman stuff about 10 years ago. I found a 4×24" belt sander at sears on sale. Bought it and liked it. It was so much heavier and more stable than a little 3×18 belt sander. But then the thing stopped working. I have no idea why. Could have been a bad connection. Or the switch. A brush. Who knows. Nobody will ever find out because the thing was impossible to take apart. Instead of screwing the case around it they used something to melt the plastic. So the plastic case was permantaly attached to cover it. The only way to take it off would be to break it or cut it. I got mad and said never again. I promptly bought the nicest makita 4×24 sander and its been working like a champ ever since. I'm a full time woodoworker so it gets use. If it does break it come apart easily.


----------



## GaryCN (Aug 18, 2007)

I have the old Craftsman too, model 103-20680. Just ran some 9/4 Cherry today. Get one if you can find one.




















> Charley
> 
> Shop Craigslist to redeem your faith in "Craps man". Buy a 10320620. 6" jointer from the 50's.
> 
> ...


----------



## GaryCN (Aug 18, 2007)

The farm duty motor cost me more than the planer over 20 years ago, and it gets quite a bit of use. Titan Knife T1 #04118o 4" X 5/8" X 1/8" work, they are just about 3/8" shorter than the original ones.


----------



## GaryCN (Aug 18, 2007)

I still have the manual 1954 revision.


----------



## SuperJoe (Sep 27, 2021)

There are still valuable Craftsman tools available but, look for the older cast iron units from the 50's & 60's. I've restored 2 mid 50's jointers that were made for Sears by King-Sealy. Well engineered, well constructed with the added bonus of being designed so they could be owner maintained. Nothing high tech here. These units can be found for around $100. My first was free (if you'd seen it you'd know why) and the second was $75. Keep your eye's open and you'll find what you are looking for. This is the free one.


----------

